
The Microsofting of Apple? - jaydub
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB20001424052748703546004575055184080144688.html
======
wooster
So, in summary, the iPad is a "junky" product because Apple doesn't want to
support Flash on it?

I can't help but notice that he never mentions Java applets or ActiveX even
once. Maybe Apple is ahead of the curve?

